# Deinstallationsprobleme (Dll fehlt)



## langhaar (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Ich kann Java 1.5.0.3 nicht deinstallieren, da eine DLL fehlt (Error 1703). Hab's darum manuell gelöscht.
Neu installieren darf ich es nicht mehr, da Windows erst darauf besteht, dass ich es deinstallieren soll.

Welche Einträge in der Registry (und was sonst noch) müssen denn gelöscht werden?

Anders gefragt: Wie kann Java 1.5.0.3 komplett manuell deinstalliert werden?


----------



## Guest (21. Jun 2005)

habe das gleiche problem !!!
könnt ihr uns net helfen ???


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jun 2005)

Hier wurde das Problem besprochen und gelöst.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18519


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2005)

@ lectron 
leider hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert !!!
ich habe die beiden programme, die im thread angesprochen werden(regseek und regcleaner), beide benutzt.
Die einzige veränderung die dabei aber zu beobachten war, ist dass unter systemsteuerung->software und da der punkt java, der button ENTFERNEN nicht mehr vorhanden ist . ich habe jetzt nur einen eintrag mit "J2SE Runtime envoirnment 5.0 Update 2 " habe . Aber wie gesagt jetzt ohne den button ENTFERNEN
Der Punkt Java in der systemsteuerung, ist auch nachwievor vorhanden. ist aber vollkommen ausserberieb , da bei anklicken eine fehlermeldung, bei der gesagt wird , dass das stystem den registry key nicht finden kann und dann halt die angabe wo dieser sein müsste, erscheint.

anstonsten ist jeder eintrag bei meinem pc der auch nur java im namen hat gelöscht worden





Bitte helft mir, den mit neuinstallieren ist immer noch nichts, weil er meint es wäre ja schon installiert


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jun 2005)

Es gibt noch ein recht gutes Tool: j16Powertools
Hier ist ein Link zum Download: http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/h/y/de0DHY-wc.html


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2005)

ich habe das programm ausprobiert aber er fand , da ich wohl mit den anderen schon alles weggelöscht habe, nichts mehr!!!

also sieht es immer noch so aus wie vorher!!!

sonst noch jemand vorschläge????

bitte ich brauche eure hilfeeeee


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jun 2005)

Hast du mal auf der Platte nach Java-Verzeichnissen gesucht?
Ansonsten probiere doch mal eine Version darunter wieder zu installieren.


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2005)

ja auch auf der platte habe ich schon gesucht !!!
könntest du mir den link für die eine frühere version schicken ???
auf der java website finde ich das nicht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2005)

Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur Folgendes gefunden:

Java 1.4.2_08: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
Java 1.5.0 Update 4: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

Auf irgendeiner Festplatte habe ich aber sicher noch die Version 1.5.0_01


----------



## Guest (24. Jun 2005)

mit dem ersten Link hat es geklappt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du weisst gar nicht wie ich dir danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
seltend ein´forum gesehen wo einem so schnell gut und freundlich geholfen wird 


vielen dank !!!!!!!!


----------

